
10 Principles for Design in the Age of AI - miraj
https://www.fastcodesign.com/3067632/10-principles-for-design-in-the-age-of-ai
======
tedmiston
Most of these aren't that different than the principles of good design [1].

Those Ori micro apartments [2] sure look awesome though. Super modular and
flexible furniture is something I've always wanted.

[1]: [https://www.vitsoe.com/us/about/good-
design](https://www.vitsoe.com/us/about/good-design)

[2]: [https://www.fastcodesign.com/3061661/wanted/coming-to-
market...](https://www.fastcodesign.com/3061661/wanted/coming-to-market-an-
apartment-in-a-box-that-morphs-at-the-press-of-a-button)

